# Mounting a Heavy Shelf to Hollow Bricks



## robnights (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm wanting to hang a nice piece of oak I've found as a shelf on a bare wall in our kitchen. 

The timber itself weighs around 10kg. We've got some very strong brackets, but the bricks we want to mount it to are hollow air bricks that have a tendency to crack as you drill through them. I get the drill bit through around 7mm and it just slips straight through into the air holes in the brick.

How can I neatly, and strongly mound this shelf so it's still very sturdy? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Glue a mounting cleat to the bricks with PL construction adhesive.

Then mount your shelf to the cleat.

A 2X4 or it's equivalent will suffice as a cleat. 

ED


----------



## robnights (Apr 12, 2016)

Do you mean like this?









We can place cleats along the back, and right side of the shelf, but not the left. Do you think this would suffice?

I've also got some hollow wall anchors. Do you think a mixture of the cleats, and anchors to hold the two brackets in place will be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those cleats are the general idea that I suggested.

Is there no wall at all on the left side , where you want to put this?

You might be able to run vertical cleats as well as the horizontals, to mount your brackets on, this would eliminate needing to rely on a hollow block to hold the mounting bolts. And the cleats would be mostly hidden if the shelf is below eye level. Run the verticals a foot or so in toward the center, this gives you support for the left side, as well as makes it symmetrical to look good.


Without seeing exactly what you have, I am guessing on some of this, but I do know that construction adhesive will hold the cleat until you pry it off, and then it will leave slivers behind. VERY STURDY. 




ED


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

tapcons.....


----------



## MikeFL (Nov 14, 2016)

Drill into the head joints. That's where the mason puts the most mortar.


----------

